#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Τεγίδες ψυχρής ελάσεως

## SMBD

---

----------


## lightname

Σε μια εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω κάτι πίνακες που έχω βρει (φεύγω για διακοπές σε καμιά ώρα).

Επίσης έχω σχεδιάσει και λεπτομέρειες σύνδεσης οριζόντιου αντιανεμίου με τεγίδες (σε μια εβδομάδα και αυτές).

Το βασικό ζήτημα με τις λεπτότοιχες τεγίδες για εμένα είναι το εξής: Είναι διατομής Ζ με διαφορετικά πέλματα για να μπαίνει το ένα μέσα στο άλλο και στην περιοχή στηρίξεων να έχεις διπλάσια διατομή από ότι στα ανοίγματα. Αυτή την συμπεριφορά πώς την προσομοιώνεις; To Instant πχ αποκλείεται να έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.

----------


## Evan

μέχρι στιγμής έχω αποφύγει τις Ψ.Ε. να δούμε μέχρι πότε

----------


## Evan

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν πρέπει να πάρουν καθόλου αξονικό. Είναι πολύ ευαίσθητες στο στρεπτοκαμπτικό.


ναι αλλά στην πράξη παίρνουν αξονικό;

----------


## Evan

Αυτό πως προκύπτει;

----------


## Evan

ναι ναι οκ τώρα το θυμήθηκα το χουμε ξανασυζητήσει 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## palex

> Βάζω δε επιπρόσθετα και anti-sag rods στο μέσο των τεγίδων για την εξασφάλιση έναντι καμπτοστρεμπτικού.


Εννοείς τις ντίζες που διαπερνούν τις τεγίδες στην μέση του ανοιγματος
http://www.brohome.com/acc/accessori...Rod,_Apex_Ties

Τις τεγίδες κανονικά για να μην παίρνουν αξονική καθόλου και να μην χρειαζόταν σίγουρα να τις βάλουμε στο μονέλο θα επρεπε στο ένα άκρο τους να τις σχεδιάζαμε με οβαλ τρύπες όπως γίνεται όταν έχουμε αρμό διαστολής.
Παντως ουτε και εγω τις βαζω στο μοντέλο, αλλα βάζω αντι για αυτές σε καθε κομβο που έρχονται χιαστα οριζόντια διαμήκη κοιλοδοκό που θεωρω οτι θα παραλαμβανει τις θλιπτικές δυναμεις και δεν θα τις αφηνει να πανε στις τεγίδες.

----------


## Evan

@palex και τι ισοδύναμο μήκος λυγισμού για τη δοκού πάιρνεις με αυτήν την διάταξη για στρκ και πλευρικό λυγισμό;

----------


## Evan

> την δοκού του ζευκτού? μεταξύ των τμημάτων που ελέγχεις εγώ παίρνω 1


  γιατί, την σπας σε τμήματα;

----------


## Evan

άρα εξασφάλιση υπάρχει εκεί που συνδέεται με χιαστί;

----------


## Evan

@rigid στο σχέδιο που ανέβασες υπάρχει εξασφάλιση στη δοκό σε κάθε τεγίδα που βάζεις τη γωνιά, μιας και εξασφαλίζεται έτσι και το άνω και το κάτω πέλμα
σωστός;

----------


## palex

Εdit: απαντηση σε ερωτημα Εvan #34
Nαι καμπτ- στρκμπ κατα των ασθενη αξονα της δοκου του ζυγώματος με μηκος λυγισμου 1 αναμεσα στις εξασφαλίσεις των χιαστι και κατα τον ισχυρό από το άκρο της ενίσχυσης του κόμβου με το υποστύλωμα ώς τον κομβο του κορφία.

----------


## lightname

> Σε μια εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω κάτι πίνακες που έχω βρει (φεύγω για διακοπές σε καμιά ώρα).


Αναφερόμουν στους πίνακες της METSEC, οπότε με καλύψατε.

Τεγίδες και αντηρίδες.
Κάποιοι Άγγλοι (Horne et al αν δε δεν απατώμαι), έκαναν πειράματα (πριν το 1980) για να βγάλουν τύπους για τον παλγιοστρεπτικό (Lateral Torsional) λυγισμό στους στύλους και τα ζυγώματα πλαισίων τυπικών βιομηχανικών κτιρίων (Portal Frames). Από αυτά τα πειράματα βγήκαν οι τύποι που χρησιμοποιούμε τώρα ή τουλάχιστον οι τύποι των BS. Σε αυτά τα πειράματα είχαμε τεγίδες με αντιρίδες στα εξής σημεία: Στην αρχή του ζυγώματος, μετά το τέλος της ενίσχυσης του ζυγώματος, στον κορφιά. Επίσης μια αντηριδωτή μηκίδα στον στύλο, στο ύψος του κάτω πέλματος της ενίσχυσης. Οπότε σου λέει ότι για να ισχύουν οι τύποι πρέπει να έχεις αυτές τις συνθήκες στήριξης.
Η τεγίδα με λεπίδα στο ζύγωμα απαγορεύει την μετάθεση σε εκείνο το σημείο και όχι την στρέψη. Αν το άνω πέλμα της τεγίδας ήταν στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το άνω πέλμα του ζυγώματος και η λάμα στον κορμό ήταν μεγαλύτερη από το 70% του ύψους θα μετρούσε για διχαλωτή στήριξη. Ποιες στηρίξεις μετράν για απλή μετάθεση και ποιες για διχαλωτή στήριξη, αναφέρονται κάπου σε ένα από τα βιβλία της Τριανδρίας, αλλά έψαξα και δεν τα βρήκα.
Το αν οι τεγίδες είναι IPE ή Ζ δεν παίζει ρόλο. Θεωρώ καλή κατασκευαστική πρακτική την τοποθέτηση αντηριδωτών τεγίδων στα παραπάνω σημεία. Δηλ. οι αντηρίδες δεν μπαίνουν για να αυξήσουν την αντοχή των τεγίδων, αλλά του ζυγώματος. 



Τεγίδες Ζ έναντι τεγιδών C, στατικό σύστημα, αδρανειακά μεγέθη.
Το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα των λεπτότοιχων τεγίδων εντοπίζεται μόνο στις Ζ, επειδή στην στήριξη που έχει διπλάσια ροπή από το άνοιγμα έχεις διπλάσιο υλικό με διπλάσια αδρανειακά μεγέθη. Θυμηθείτε το παράδειγμα του Βάγια στα σύμμικτα. Αν βάλεις δυο διατομές με Ι1, Ι2 την μια πάνω στην άλλη χωρίς διατμητικούς συνδέσμους, τότε είναι σαν να έχεις ένα υλικό με Ι1+Ι2. Αν βάλεις διατμητικούς συνδέσους τότε Ιtotal=b*htotal^4/12. Εμείς είμαστε στην περίπτωση 1 χωρίς διατμητικούς συνδέσμους, δηλ. Ιtot=I1+12.
Το ερώτημα είναι τι κάνεις στο 1ο άνοιγμα; Ή το κάνεις μικρότερο ή βάζεις εκεί μεγαλύτερες διατομές (φαίνεται και στους πίνακες).
Το στατικό σύστημα είναι συνεχής δοκός, καθαρά, τελεία και παύλα. Αφού η μια διατομή θυληκώνει μέσα στην άλλη (το άνω και το κάτω πέλμα διαφέρουν για αυτόν τον λόγο). Gerber στα Ζ δεν νομίζω να υλοποιείται. Gerber στα IPE, έτσι ώστε Μστ=Μαν.

----------


## lightname

Εννοώ ότι αν βάζαμε τις τεγίδες όπως πολλές φορές βάζουμε τις δευτερεύουσες στα πατάρια, ώστε να έχουμε μια ενιαία επιφάνεια επάνω, τότε θα μετρούσε η δέσμευση για διχαλωτή. Αλλά δεν τις βάζουμε. 
Το λέω και ανάποδα. Στα πατάρια, αν εδράζουμε τις δευτερεύουσες δοκούς επάνω στις κύριες, τότε έχουμε δέσμευση μόνο σε μετάθεση στα σημεία έδρασης και όχι διχαλωτή στήριξη.

----------


## Evan

στο σημείο του τάκου με την τεγίδα η δεύτερη απλά ακουμπάει στον τάκο; 
γιατί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση έχεις βέβαια εξασφάλιση του ζευκτού στον ασθενή άξονα, έχεις μείωση του μήκους κάμψης της τεγίδας στον ισχυρό αλλά μόνο στα φορτία με φορά προς τα κάτω γιατί στην υποπίεση δεν έχεις

----------


## lightname

Ναι αντηριδωτή τεγίδα στις θέσεις που είπαμε. Για τις C και τα μανίκια δεν έχω άποψη. Γενικά ότι γράφω συνήθως μπορώ να το υποστηρίξω με βιβλιογραφία αλλά καμιά φορά δεν θυμάμαι που το διάβασα (ακόμα ψάχνω τον πίνακα με τις συνδέσεις που "μετράν" σαν δέσμευση σε πλαγιοστρεπτικό).

----------


## Evan

σορρυ μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι είναι αυτί και μανίκι πέρα από τα αυτονόητα;

----------


## Evan

Α ρε συνονόματε είσαι ωραίος ευχαριστώ

----------


## palex

Nα επανέλθουμε λίγο στην λάμα -εγκάρσια νευρωση που συγκολλείται στο κορμο και ενώνει το ανω και κάτω πέλμα;
Γιατί θεωρείτε ότι στο σημείο που τοποθετείται δεσμεύει τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό; Γιατι αυτό καταλαβα ότι εννοείτε.
Ο στρεπτοκ λυγισμος αφορά την δυνατότητα στρέψης της διατομής στο σύνολο της ή οποία ξεκινά από αρχικη εκτροπή του θλιβόμενου πέλματος αλλα την συμπαρασύρει στο σύνολο της οποτε η νέυρωση δεν νομίζω να βοηθάει. 
Βοηθαει σε αλλα φαινομένα τα οποία δεν τα μελετούμε και δεν τα γνωρίζω π.χ κύρτωση *της διατομής* πτερυγισμός κτλ άλλα όχι στην συνολική στρεψη της διατομής του μέλους, σε αντιθέση με την αντηριδα η οποία ως ενα σημείο περιορίζει την στρεψη της συνολικής διατομής.
Αλλα παλι αυτό ειναι δύσκολο να το εισάγεις στο μοντέλο, εφόσον ελέγχεις το συνολικό ζύγωμα για καμπτικό λυγισμο κατα τον ισχυρο αξονα πώς θα δεσμευσεις την δυνατότητα στρπτκ λυγισμού από τεγίδα σε τεγίδα; Οι συντελεστές C κτλ των πινακων για στρπτ λυγισμό δεν νομίζω να καλύπτουν αυτή την περίπτωση ενδιάμεσων στρεπτικών δεσμεύσεων, πρεπει βέβαια να τα ξαναδιαβασω αυτά γιατι τα έχω ξεχάσει.

----------


## Evan

η λάμα στον κορμό της δοκού βοηθάει στο να δίνει μια παραπάνω αντοχή σε διάτμηση σε εκείνη τη διατομή δεν έχω διαβάσει κάπου για εξασφάλιση δε στρ/κο, αυτό άποψή μου θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν κολλάγαμε λάμες που να ενώνουν τα πέλματα δημιουργώντας κάτι σαν κυβωτιοειδή διατομή με καλύτερη στρεπτική συμπεριφορά

@spy όταν λες δεν απαιτείται μεγάλο πάχος λεπίδας πως προκύπτει; με ποιον τρόπο την ελέγχεις;

----------


## lightname

Το ζήτημα είναι λυμένο, ας μην μπερδευόμαστε. Διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο Design of portal Frames according to EC3 (ή κάπως έτσι) αλλά και αλλού καταλήγουμε στο εξής απλό.
Σκέτες τεγίδες(με νεύρο ή χωρίς): Δέσμευση σε καμπτικό λυγισμό (FB).
Τεγίδες με αντηρίδες: Δέσμευση και σε καμπτικό (FB) και σε πλαγιοστρεπτικό (LTB).

----------


## Evan

@dratsiox οκ ευχαριστώ
@lightname και σε ότι αφορά TFB;

----------


## lightname

> @lightname και σε ότι αφορά TFB;


Για διατομές που χρησιμποιούμε, IPE,HEA,HEB κλπ εξετάζουμε μόνο καμπτικό και πλαγιοστρεπτικό λυγισμό. Οι άλλες μορφές λυγισμού είναι μόνο για τα λεπτότοιχα.




> οκ, αλλά δεν βρίσκω κακό να ανταλλάσσονται και να αξιολογούνται οι πληροφορίες και οι σκέψεις μας


Συμφωνώ, απλά επειδή είχε ξεφύγει λίγο σε έκταση το thread, έκανα μια mini ανακεφαλαίωση.




> δεν συμφώνω με το να πετάμε ένα τίτλο και να λήγει το θέμα.


Ούτε εγώ. Εδώ είμαστε για να συζητήσουμε τους προβληματισμούς μας ανάμεσα στα άλλα




> Αντ αυτού αφού το έχεις διαβάσει θα μπορούσες να επεμβαίνεις με καίρια σχόλια και ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΕΣ πληροφορίες στους προβληματισμούς μας.


Στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

Εγώ προσωπικά εκνευρίζομαι που πράγματα που για κάποιον συνάδελφο που σπούδασε στην Αγγλία steel structures είναι αυτονόητα και λυμένα με το που τελειώνει,  ενώ εμείς πρέπει σαν !@#%$% (αυτολογοκρίθηκα) να διαβάζουμε και να ρωτάμε εδώ και εκεί για να βγάλουμε άκρη. Ένας συνάδελφος από την Αγγλία στο άλλο forum έγραφε ότι λόγω της απλότητας των κανονισμών οι μεταλλικές κατασκευές προσφέρονται για τους νέους μηχανικούς, όπου κανονισμοί προφανώς=το σώμα των κανονισμών + σχόλια + λυμένα παραδείγματα.

----------


## lightname

Εννοείς ότι αν κολλήσουμε 2 IPE σε μορφή σταυρού πρέπει να κάνουμε έλεγχο και σε συστροφικό; (ποιος είναι ο συστροφικός distortional; Μπερδεύομαι). Μπορεί δεν ξέρω, δεν το έχω ψάξει.

----------


## palex

Eγω τον συστροφικό με την ελληνική ορολογία των ακουω για πρωτη φορα εδω, και είχα παρεί ολα τα επιλογής Σιδηρες του ΕΜΠ. 
Επίσης παραδοσεις στο τμημα μου έκανε ο Βαγιας και δεν τον είχε αναφέρει, βεβαια δεν είχαμε κανει και λεπτότοιχες στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών!
Back to school λοιπον!
Υ.Γ έχω την εντύπωσει οτι η αγγλική ορολόγια για την διευκρίνηση του καθε είδους λυγισμού δημιουργεί λιγότερα προβλήματα απο την ελληνική μετάφραση τους!

----------


## palex

> Συνημμένο 5
> 2. Λογικά δεχόμαστε οτι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.


Βαγγέλη νομίζω ότι το 2 σε περίπτωση που δεν χρησιμοποιείς μανίκι σε κάθε ανοιγμα αλλα σε ένα παραένα, δηλαδή αυτί- μανίκι-αυτί *δεν* μπορείς να το αποκλείσεις αφού μπορείς άνετα να έχεις την στροφή όπως φαίνεται στο παρακάτω σχήμα:

Sorry, γιατι μου βγαζει error on page οταν πατάω το συνδετηρα δίπλα στις φατσούλες δεν μπορώ να κανω αttachment απευθείας το αρχείο;;

----------


## Evan

Σύνοψη για Τεγίδες Ψυχρής Έλάσεως στο MechPedia

----------


## iogeo

Αντιγράφω από σημειώσεις Μεταλλικών Κατασκευών Ι 
Καθηγητή Μπίσμπου Α.Π.Θ.

Συστροφικός Λυγισμός (distorsional)
-Η διατομή παύει να είναι απαραμόρφωτη στο επίπεδό της



-Έχει σημασία για λεπτά, ανοικτής διατομής στοιχεία (EC3, Part 1-3)

Μόνο αυτά αναφέρει...

----------


## palex

> Καλημέρες παίδες, 
> Κατ εμέ δεν είναι πιθανό να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο λόγω της κατανομής των φορτίσεων, δηλαδή για συμβεί τέτοια παραμόρφωση πρέπει (κοιτα την εικόνα) το αριστερά φάτνωμα να έχει φορτίο "προς τα πάνω" και το δεξιά φάτνωμα "προς τα κάτω" (περίπου ο τρόπος που διδαχθήκαμε την δυσμένεια στις πλάκες με το φορτίο q"). Δεδομένου ότι τόσο σε φορτίο ανέμου και χιονιού (που είναι και τα κρίσιμα στις στέγες) είναι σε όλα τα φατνώματα ομόσημα θεωρώ οτι δύσκολα ο φορέας θα παραμορφωθεί κατ αυτόν το τρόπο.


Τα φορτία ανέμου και χιονιου κατανεμονται ισόποσα δεξια και αριστερα του ζευκτου οπότε όσον αφορα την στροφή του ζευκτου αλληλοαναιρούνται και είναι σαν να μην υπάρχουν.
Οποτε με το σχημα φαίνεται η μορφή που θα παρουν οι τεγίδες από την στροφή του ζευκτου.
Η πραγματική παραμορφωμενη κατασταση βεβαια προκύπτει απο την επαλληλια των παραμορφώσεων και των λοιπων φορτίσεων, αλλα αυτό δεν αναιρει την δυνατότητα στροφής της διατομής με δεδομενο ότι οι ροπές στρεψης από τις λοιπες φορτίσεις αλληλοαναιρούνται.
Παντα μιλαω για την περιπτωση τοποθέτησεις μανικίων ενα παρα ένα ανοίγματα

----------


## palex

Δεν διαφωνω σε αυτό, δεν μπορεί όντως να παρουσιαστει αυτό το είδος φορτίων, καθότι όπως είπα πρίν τα φορτια ειναι συμμετρικά και προκαλουν αλληλοαναιρόυμενες ροπές στρέψης στο ζύγωμα.
Η φορτιση που μπορέι να στρέψει έτσι τις τεγίδες είναι αυτή πιο κάτων οπου Μτ ειναι η ροπή στρεψης που προκαλείται απο επιβαλλομενη στροφή της διατομής λόγω LT και ΤFB λυγισμου του ζευκτου και η οποια δεν παρεμποδίζεται με την συγκεκριμενη διάταξη.
Να υπενθυμίσω εδω ότι ο LT και ο ΤFB προϋποθέτει στροφή Φ ολοκληρης της διατομής (απαραμόρφωτης) και θα γραψω σε λίγο στο αντιστοιχο thread τις διαφορικές εξισωσεις που εκφραζουν τον LT, γιατι εχει και αυτο ενδιαφερον για συζήτηση.

----------

